

Ask HN: I have an easily copyable killer idea with prototype.How to protect it? - kang

You will call me crazy but please bear with me. I have a killer bitcoin idea that can spread mass adoption and would be really valuable but is easily replicable. It could be really big but is so obvious that it can be implemented at home. Yet, no one is doing it yet. How do I go about protecting it?<p>I don&#x27;t want to patent the idea because I am against patents. Should I open source it? Start as non-profit? I am located in India.
======
saluki
If it's a good idea execute on it properly, brand it properly and make it the
'standard'.

Ideas are easy, it's the execution that is hard.

If you don't execute on it, eventually someone will 'discover' the same idea
and do it. If you do execute on it and it's good/popular they will clone it.

Make yours the first/brand name version.

Brainstorm how to do it right then make it happen.

Good luck.

------
techdog
I agree with CyberFonic.

What is the purpose of "protecting it"?

Isn't "protecting it" at cross purposes to making it go viral?

The best protection is first-mover advantage. Take more market share than any
competitor can easily gain back, and do it quickly, preemptively. Attach your
brand to it somehow; that way your brand becomes famous and the kudos will
attach to you.

People worry a lot about protecting their precious ideas when they should be
implementing them to see if it's what the market really wants. Good ideas are
a dime a dozen. Good implementers are not.

Best of luck, I hope what you've got is transformative.

~~~
kang
Thanks. I wonder if I should apply to YCombinator since I already have the
prototype ready and can aim to get a few users in next 2 weeks and then
submit?

~~~
CyberFonic
Sure why not? The team at YCombinator are very good at getting ideas into
commercial reality. If they agree that you have a great idea, then you'll get
massive support.

------
danieltillett
If you can’t stop people copying the idea then it is not a good business idea.
A good business idea is one where at least one of the following hold:

1\. The idea is hard to replicate quickly.

2\. It can be patented or copyright and you have the resources to enforce
these rights.

3\. The idea has first mover advantage allowing you capture and retain the
market.

If you don’t have one of these you have a good idea, but not one that will
make any money. True good ideas are rare.

------
brudgers
Forget about protecting the idea. Protect the business built on it via
execution.

------
CyberFonic
The only known protection is for the idea to fail big time! Then nobody will
want to copy it.

If your idea is truly as simple and lucrative as you perceive, then no matter
how much protection you apply somebody will get greedy and find ways around
the most comprehensive protection measures, being illegal is never a
consideration if there is big money to be made.

Even if you weren't against patents, I would advise against it unless you have
a lot of money to secure international patent protection and then you will
need even more money to sue the many infringers. Patents are really for the
large corporates who don't even blink when paying their lawyers millions.

Open source is good, but are you prepared to invest the time and effort for
little not financial reward? Of course, you could become famous, but that also
needs luck to be on your side.

~~~
kang
Since I am not affiliated to a big corp I guess 'power' dynamics skew against
me more than 'financial' criteria.

I think if I can't make money, I should consider being famous.

It is something like you had invented a car shield wiper. You can't write a
paper about it. I think I'll just make a blogpost and hope it gets some
reputation.

------
founderling
I am in a similar situation, only that I already executed my idea and I am
already being copied:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9206629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9206629)

Hoping to get some opinions on how to go forward.

Regarding your question: It sounds like you only want to execute the idea for
the money. I think: Either love the idea so much that you do it no matter
what, or find some other idea that you can do for the love of it.

~~~
kang
No, actually the other way around. I love it so much that I am delusional that
it will succeed and thus I think I should make money of it.

------
nudpiedo
As said, first mover advance. In addition do the key-alliances in advance in
the market or industry you want to deploy your product/technology and keep it
simple and good enough to kill any competitor.

You could also try to become the standard referal in the community of hardcore
users you want, such open source, early adopter geeks, mac fanboys or whoever
you are targeting, but remember you can't be liked by everyone and
copy/competition is a natural part of success.

~~~
kang
So basically chill and do my best. Thanks.

------
classicchins
How ever you bring something new, there will be definitely somebody out there
to copy it or even bring out a better version of it. But, still if you want to
make it a startup, you can. If you are not, then opensource it. PS : if you
think its really disruptive, then i would suggest you to go ahead and bring
out a startup !

------
Throwaway90283
If it's a good idea, people will copy it. Nonetheless, you have one thing in
your favor, and that's a head start. You develop it right the first time
around, and leave little room for the competition to improve on the service.
By the time the competition arrives on the scene, you already have a user base
that's growing.

~~~
kang
Thankyou. Very useful. Should I apply to YCombinator?

------
Gustomaximus
Protecting a copy-able product comes down to brand, distribution and user
experience.

Pick some businesses such as Coca Cola and look at why they are so successful
with such a replaceable product.

------
schappim
What is the idea?

------
classicchins
Prototype it and Open-Source it.. make it a big hit. :) make India proud in
Opensource space :)

~~~
kang
I am going to do that, I hope.

------
rubyio
if it's a killer idea why don't you just do it? Technically you can't patent
"ideas"

And once it's done, there's no reason someone else won't execute it another
way.

